# Toilet Paper



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

So is it okay to give a mouse, like let's say, the last few inches of toilet paper on a roll? I'm assuming it is because it seems like a good material to make a nest out of, but I just wanted to make sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, it's fine. Kitchen roll is also fine.


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome, thank you


----------

